#launchpad-yellow 2013-01-10
<danilos> gary_poster, heya, fwiw, I am getting some emails that seem to be destined to the yellow@ mailing list (just fyi, I promise not to abuse any potentially sensitive information, though all of these seem to be coming from code reviews: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1098170)
<gary_poster> danilos, hey.  Weird.  Sorry you are getting those.  Yeah, you better not abuse that incredibly valuable information you are receiving: with great power comes great responsibility. :-)
